# bike in pforzheim gestohlen



## mokka_ (7. Dezember 2013)

Pforzheim
*Trickbetrüger stiehlt Mountainbike bei Probefahrt*

Unter  dem Vorwand, ein hochwertiges Mountainbike erwerben zu wollen, betrat  am Donnerstag, gegen 15.30 Uhr, ein bislang unbekannter Täter ein  Fahrradgeschäft an der Habermehlstraße in Pforzheim. Der junge Mann ließ  sich ein Downhill-Rad der Marke Lapierre im Wert von 4.999 Euro  zeigen. Kurz vor der vereinbarten Probefahrt vor dem Geschäft übergab  der junge Mann ein Sicherheitspfand mit überraschendem Inhalt. mehr..


----------

